# cant find simple pecan jelly recipe



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Last year I had a really simple recipe for pecan jelly. But I've looked through all the search engines and can't find it.

It was one you canned. It was not refrigerated.

It used brown sugar, some spices, and the pecans. Does anybody have a good simple reciple for pecan jelly like that????


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I found this one on google...there are several for Jalapeno Pecan Jelly as well....

Pecan Jam 

Â· 4 cups finely chopped pecans 
Â· 4 cups sugar 
Â· Pinch of salt 
Â· 4 Tbsp. ginger 
Â· 4 Tbsp. brown sugar 
Â· 1 cup (2 sticks) butter 
Â· 4 Tbsp. apple cider vinegar 
Â· 1 Tbsp. cinnamon, if desired 

Put in a pan large enough to hold all ingredients and allow for stirring. Heat in open pan until all ingredients blend and turn a rich gold color. .Can in a hot water bath for 15 minutes .


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

and this one also seemed to be a good one !

Praline Syrup 

2 cups dark corn syrup 
1/3 cup dark brown sugar 
1/2 cup water 
1 cup pecan pieces 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla 

Instructions 
Prepare Ball brand or Kerr brand jars and closures according to instructions found in Canning Basics. 

Combine corn syrup, brown sugar, and water in a saucepot. Bring to a boil; boil one minute. Reduce heat; stir in pecans and vanilla; simmer 5 minutes. Carefully ladle hot syrup into hot jars, leaving 1/4-inch headspace. Wipe jar rim clean. Place lid on jar with sealing compound next to glass. Screw band down evenly and firmly just until a point of resistance is met - fingertip tight. 

Process 10 minutes in a boiling-water canner. 
Yield: about 4 half-pints.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! I've printed out both recipes! whew! Got most of my farm store moved into the newly-remodeled barn building yesterday and I am feeling my AGE today!  but WHAT A JOY!


----------

